#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Commercieel medewerker binnendienst, Kenitra

## BMB Support

*Commercieel medewerker binnendienst, Customer Sales*

*Locatie*
Kenitra Marokko

*De functie*
Commercieel medewerker binnendienst, Customer Sales 

*Het profiel*
De commercieel medewerker binnendienst is verantwoordelijk voor het commercieel benutten van de klantcontactmomenten en het actief benaderen van klanten en prospects. Wij zijn op zoek naar chte sales & service toppers die een passie hebben voor de klant en uit ieder gesprek het beste willen halen. 
Functie-eisen medewerker Customer Sales:
-Je hebt een passie voor klanten.
-Je bent salesgericht
-Resultaatgericht
-Je bent gewend om met targets te werken
-Ervaring telefonisch advies / verkoop is gewenst
-MBO+ niveau
-Gevoel voor mensen en uitstekende contactuele eigenschappen
-Gedrevenheid om kwaliteit van klantcontact continue te verbeteren
-Goede computer vaardigheden
-Uitstekende beheersing van de Nederlandse taal (woord en geschrift)
-Punctueel in het op tijd komen en gemaakte afspraken nakomen
-Je hebt een positieve levensinstelling en draagt dit ook uit

*Aanbod*
Het betreft een functie voor minimaal 20 uur per week.
Aantrekkelijk salaris met bonussysteem
De openingstijden zijn: maandag t/m vrijdag van 8.00 tot 20.00 uur.
Wij zijn op zoek naar collegas die cht contact maken! Snel en onvoorwaardelijk helpen. Telkens willen verrassen en waarde toevoegen. Ben jij de commercile sales topper waar wij naar op zoek zijn? Aarzel dan niet en reageer!

*Interesse?*
Ben je genteresseerd in deze functie? Dan zien we jouw CV en motivatie graag tegemoet. Mail naar: [email protected]

----------

